# Looking for an Immigration lawyer referral



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I am looking for a referral for an immigration lawyer in Metro Manila who can help with a US Greencard problem for my asawa. She has stayed out of the USA for too long and we want to get it reinstated so she can go to the US and apply for citizenship.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

ragbone13 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am looking for a referral for an immigration lawyer in Metro Manila who can help with a US Greencard problem for my asawa. She has stayed out of the USA for too long and we want to get it reinstated so she can go to the US and apply for citizenship.
> 
> ...


You're much better off consulting with a US attorney. A Filipino attorney that's not licensed to practice law in the USA isn't going to have much weight with USCIS. How long was she in the USA? If not too long and there was a good reason for her being away it shouldn't be a big issue getting reinstated assuming she violated no other laws. BUT USCIS is understaffed so may take awhile. A US attorney versed in such issues can better advise you.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Quezon Expat said:


> You're much better off consulting with a US attorney. A Filipino attorney that's not licensed to practice law in the USA isn't going to have much weight with USCIS. How long was she in the USA? If not too long and there was a good reason for her being away it shouldn't be a big issue getting reinstated assuming she violated no other laws. BUT USCIS is understaffed so may take awhile. A US attorney versed in such issues can better advise you.


 Additionally, she might be able to apply for a SB-1 returning resident visa at the US Consulate in Manila. But its best to have all i's dotted and t's crossed before making that visit. Highly advise consulting a US immigration attorney before that visit.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey ragbone13

are you married? If so, should not be a problem bringing her to the USA. I brought my partner here on a fiancée visa. then I had to be married within 3 months after she got here.

art


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I agree she should get one here in the US.

Has she been gone longer than 12 months without a very good reason for the absence?

Is her green card still valid?


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Staying out of USA over 6 months can cause problems. Longer you remain in Philippines and wait to address this issue the harder it will be to get reinstated. All information about maintaining a residence visa is given to the holder when they receive it. If a resident visa holder wishes to leave the USA for over 6 months they should apply for an re-entry permit BEFORE leaving the USA. If not you may be considered as having abandoned your legal permanent resident visa.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ragbone I found something off the US Embassy Philippines website, here's a paragraph from the link below:

If you are a *permanent or conditional resident* who has remained outside of the United States for longer than one year, or beyond the validity period of a Re-entry Permit, due to circumstances beyond your control, you will require a new immigrant visa to request re-entry to the United States to resume permanent residence. Learn more about the returning resident status determination process.

US Embassy Philippines Important Visa Information

And then I found a private firm that handles expired green cards, I don't anything about this company. Boundless How to renewal an expired green card link


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, I neglected to mention that I am in the PI. and she has a valid green card with 1 1/2 years before expiration, so suggestions that I get a lawyer in the US are pointless.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

That's not what your original submission stated, you said you want her green card reinstated and now you say she has one and a half years of validity.
As for citizenship? don't you need to be in country? I am not up on US laws but my better half has permanent residency in Australia, work, taxes, medicare etc but being back here in PH. for near 4 years he will lose that right in another 12 months unless he returns, works etc. Lives there.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

IAW the link I posted previously for the US Embassy in Manila, Ragbone, you should be able to handle this yourself, so no need to get a lawyer involved.

Have you tried contacting the US Embassy?


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> That's not what your original submission stated, you said you want her green card reinstated and now you say she has one and a half years of validity.
> As for citizenship? don't you need to be in country? I am not up on US laws but my better half has permanent residency in Australia, work, taxes, medicare etc but being back here in PH. for near 4 years he will lose that right in another 12 months unless he returns, works etc. Lives there.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


Absolutely have to be in country for time to count towards US citizenship. Staying away long can cause forfeiture of status.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

ragbone13 said:


> I am looking for a referral for an immigration lawyer in Metro Manila who can help with a US Greencard problem for my asawa. She has stayed out of the USA for too long and we want to get it reinstated so she can go to the US and apply for citizenship.





ragbone13 said:


> Well, I neglected to mention that I am in the PI. and she has a valid green card with 1 1/2 years before expiration, so suggestions that I get a lawyer in the US are pointless.





bigpearl said:


> That's not what your original submission stated, you said you want her green card reinstated and now you say she has one and a half years of validity.


 I guess meaning the green card right is LOST because not being in USA enough?
I know of some foreigners in USA had problem by they couldnt go to their origin country within a time limit without loosing something they had got (but I dont remember what) so e g one thought about going home anyway because illness/death of her mother, but hesitated because of the big trouble they had to get the status she was in.


----------

